
Clinton would have won if the United States looked like this - ant6n
https://medium.com/@khayeswilson/clinton-would-have-won-if-the-united-states-looked-like-this-7b9c844b76a9
======
katkattac
I find these what-ifs a bit odd. Sure it's interesting, but if those states
borders weren't where they are, surely Trump would have noticed and adjusted
his strategy accordingly. It not like one thing could have been different and
not affected anything else at all.

The thing I find more telling is that Clinton spent well over twice what Trump
did on the election [0]. If Clinton had that much of an advantage and still
lost, then I think the democrats could have run almost anyone else and had a
tighter race.

[0] [https://www.opensecrets.org/pres16/raised-
summ](https://www.opensecrets.org/pres16/raised-summ)

